# Cost of Aircon Service



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone know what the going rate is for an air con service, My dealer is wanting £149 for this!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, £96 normally, but if still in warranty they'll charge what they think you can afford.  Vorsprung durch Technik
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I got it for £79 but that was part of a price matching deal on a combined oil change, 1st service, pollen filter and air con service.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Air'con' is suitable name, if it's blowing cold don't bother.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Should be around £99 from Audi before any promotions.I would phone round, have been offered it as low as £49 if booked there and then.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

falconmick said:


> Air'con' is suitable name, if it's blowing cold don't bother.


Hi, As above. 17 years, not serviced & still blowing nice & cold. Use regularly & should last years.
Replace pollen filter regularly
Hoggy.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I phoned another dealer (from a different group) and they also quoted £149. I also rang a local German indie specialist and they quoted £65 plus vat essentially for regasing? The guy was very honest and said unless there was a problem with it he wouldn't bother and stated that he thought it was just another money spinning venture by the dealers.

So my view now is unless it's absolutely crital I wouldn't bother, unless I am advised otherwise by fellow forum members.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

If your car is filled with the new R1234 gas it will cost more.Halfords charge £40 extra.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> falconmick said:
> 
> 
> > Air'con' is suitable name, if it's blowing cold don't bother.
> ...


At your age Hoggy that cold feeling on your feet is probably down to poor circulation and not the air con.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > falconmick said:
> ...


Hi, :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes you could be right, as it's the same on my Burg after 5 years.Bl**dy Cheek. :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Had mine done last week at Tamworth Audi, cost £75.Rang me to tell me it was ready but when got there said had tested it but not cold enough so re gassed. Very cold now!! Car is 2 years old.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Just had an invite from Aberdeen Audi to have a re-gas @ £149


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Homie said:


> Just had an invite from Aberdeen Audi to have a re-gas @ £149


Hi, If you use it regularly (which you should) & it still blows cold, don't waste you £££s.
17 years, never touched & still blows really cold.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just realised it's an old post I had already answered, so you should already know the answer.
Hoggy.


----------



## anatemtyn (Sep 2, 2021)

It depends on the country you live in. Every air conditioner company has various politics and services. Some companies sell air-cons as well, which is pretty worth it. When my poor air conditioner had leaks, I immediately contacted this company to come and spot the issue I got. The big deal was in the drainage, and I got it changed. Yeah, everything happened pretty fast, and I liked it. I don't even know what could happen if I had called another company.


----------

